# 1/25 89 batmobile



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My 1/25 1989 "BATMAN" Batmobile. I swapped out the front tires for Mickey Thompson Tires, Tinted the windshield, custom made a Batman Driver. I also used my IWATA airbrush and air brushed the car several different shades of Black, green, brown and finished up with a matt finish.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very Nice and Great Details. The paint is great....


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

I love the Batman figure...really sets it off. What size figure is it? 3 inch or 3.75 inch?? I can't seem to find any suitable Batman figures here in Australia, most figures here are way too big. Can you tell me which brand and size it is so I can see if I can find one somewhere? That looks sooo cool....Thanks


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

I just found a Moebius kit with two figures in the box at 1/25 scale. Is that what you used?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

That kit was built many years ago. I don't remember the what figure I used. I just recently repainted it.:thumbsup:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The was a 1/25 scale Keaton Batman in the Batwing model kit. It looks like that one.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

apls said:


> The was a 1/25 scale Keaton Batman in the Batwing model kit. It looks like that one.


 I just checked it against My Batwing Keaton, Not the figure.


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

I think I'll just have to scrounge around the toy shops and try to find a 3 inch figure that may work. It will need to be an articulated figure so I can get him to sit and hold the steering wheel. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/KEATONBEST_zps2b4ecb25.jpg.html


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

very nice! I never thougth about changing out the tires- they look good on the car.


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

just bought a couple of 3 inch (apparently) Batman figures from ebay. When they arrive, (in about 3-4 weeks from China), I'll see if they can fit in the Batmobile. Will post some pics for all to see.


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Just received my 3 inch batman figure....slightly too big, his head sticks out the top too much, so now looking for a 2.5 inch figure....


----------

